# [solved][udev] brak pliku urządzenia po utworzeniu partycji

## ffurbo

Na dysku hdb miałem jedną partycję i wolne miejsce. Utworzyłem kolejną tzn hdb2, przy użyciu cfdisk. Partycja została utworzona więc zakładam system plików:

```

RYBKA michal # mke2fs -j /dev/hdb2

mke2fs 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)

Nie można wykonać stat na /dev/hdb2 --- Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Urządzenie najwyraźniej nie istnieje; czy zostało podane poprawnie?

```

Sprawdziłem i rzeczywiście nie istnieje. No ale nie jestem taki głupi żeby sobie nie utworzyć. Sprawdzam więc jakie liczby ma /dev/hdb1. Jest 3, 65, więc tworzę /dev/hdb2

```
RYBKA dev # mknod /dev/hdb2 b 3 66
```

Kolejna próba:

```

RYBKA ~ # mke2fs -j /dev/hdb2

mke2fs 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)

mke2fs: Nie ma takiego urządzenia ani adresu podczas próby określenia rozmiaru systemu plików
```

I co teraz? Prawdopodobnie jak bym przeładował system to urządzenie by się pojawiło, ale ja chcę żeby się pojawiło bez restartuLast edited by ffurbo on Sun Jul 29, 2007 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Napewno w cfdisku dales [write] na koniec ?

----------

## ffurbo

Na pewno. Potwierdza to:

```
RYBKA dev # fdisk -l /dev/hdb

Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2            1217        1824     4883760   83  Linux

```

----------

## manwe_

Jeżeli dysk jest uzywany to nie przeładujesz tablicy patrycji bez restartu.

----------

## ffurbo

Fakt, system w tej chwili działa na hdb1. Wydawało mi się że powinno trybić bez restartu. Dzięki

----------

## manwe_

Tak na przyszłość, jeżeli dysk np. nie jest systemowy i na pewno nie jest używany [albo tak nam się wydaje  :Wink: ] - można spróbować wymusić reload:

```
blockdev --rereadpt /dev/XXX
```

W przypadku niepowodzenia wywali:

```
BLKRRPART: Urządzenie lub zasoby zajęte
```

----------

## ffurbo

Z pewnością mi się przyda. Dziękuję raz jeszcze.

[solved]

----------

